# help...need a school...



## sandae07 (Mar 7, 2008)

hi, m new here...im a culinary student before the thing is i didnt finish it...now im looking for a school where i can continue my course...there are too many culinary school here in the philippines and i cabt seem choose 1...need ur suggestions plssss....thank you...


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

So you attended culinary school, left prior to graduation, and now seek to finish your diploma, right? Please clarify if I have this wrong.

If you are asking for someone to pick up a list of schools in the Philippines, and tell you which one is the best one that you should go to, you are going about your research a little wrong. What works for some people does not work for others. Investigate the schools yourself and see what works for you.


----------



## susanmw (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with RAS, take some initiative. Maybe you can do some research, put some names out there and then ask for some feedback. Overall the decision is yours to make. Good luck.


----------



## sandae07 (Mar 7, 2008)

yes want to finish and have my diploma... yup true dat...i agree to that...thanks...:smiles:


----------

